# Can half brother sponsor?



## andivamp (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm wanting to move to the US with my husband and baby boy. 

I have already read on here that Uncle/Aunts and cousins can't sponsor you. But my half brother is now a resident there, has married a US citizen and has two kids. Can he sponsor us?

Also, was wondering, if he can do I have to live in the same state as him or can I live in any state?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Yes -- your step-brother can sponsor you. However, take note that they are currently processing February 1998 applications for this category (unless you were born in China, India, Mexico or the Philippines--where the delay is even longer). Also, there was talk of removing this category during the last, failed, immigration bill, and a new comprehensive immigration bill is on the tables for the next session of Congress. What happens to those already in the line is anybody's guess!

If you want to join the line, he needs to file an I-130 for you.

Were you to receive an immigrant visa, you could live anywhere in the 50 states or other odds and ends.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You say your half-brother is a resident. I think he has to be a citizen before he can sponsor you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> You say your half-brother is a resident. I think he has to be a citizen before he can sponsor you.


Good point! Missed that one. Although, with the time frame so long, anyway, doubt another year or three is going to make much difference.


----------

